# Bubble Nest question



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

What does your betta do once he has built a bubble nest?

Does he sit under it?
Ignore it?


Fin has made his first nest (no idea how excited I am that he has no fins but here he is making a nest!) and I just wonder...well now what lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My previous betta Atlas used to become very aggressive after building a nest. He would alternate between sitting under the nest, and patrolling the tank, flaring at imaginary rivals.

My wild betta males spend their time either defending their nests against other males in the tank, or trying to lure a female back to it to spawn. I once had a father and son build nests at opposite ends of the tank. While the father was busy spawning with the female, the son was sitting disconsolately under his.


----------



## JelLeighBean (Apr 29, 2017)

My betta Bubbles sleeps under his nest every night. During the day he patrols the perimeter of the tank and checks on his nest every so often.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Okay... Off topic, but where in the world did you get Alice? I would LOVE a HMDT girl, lol.

Anyway, currently nearly every one of my males has a nest going. Levi sleeps/sits under his, while coming up to me when I'm working near the tank. He does one lap, then goes back. Marmalade is one of the boys without, because those pesky Mollies keep destroying it. Gizmo's covers the entirety of his 1G QT, so he does everything under it lol. Daichi is super overprotective and aggressive, Nimbus builds one then leaves it 'till its almost gone, then rebuilds it. Vincent builds on, then flares at the ladies in the tank nextdoor. Ringo doesn't have one because the filter is on his side of the divider.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

JelLeighBean said:


> My betta Bubbles sleeps under his nest every night. During the day he patrols the perimeter of the tank and checks on his nest every so often.


That's sounds like what Fin is doing!


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> Okay... Off topic, but where in the world did you get Alice? I would LOVE a HMDT girl, lol.
> 
> Anyway, currently nearly every one of my males has a nest going. Levi sleeps/sits under his, while coming up to me when I'm working near the tank. He does one lap, then goes back. Marmalade is one of the boys without, because those pesky Mollies keep destroying it. Gizmo's covers the entirety of his 1G QT, so he does everything under it lol. Daichi is super overprotective and aggressive, Nimbus builds one then leaves it 'till its almost gone, then rebuilds it. Vincent builds on, then flares at the ladies in the tank nextdoor. Ringo doesn't have one because the filter is on his side of the divider.



Daichi, what a great name!!

I'm in Australia and got Alice from a Facebook business called Starlight Betta, who say the import directly from Thailand. They're relatively new (I think) but have stunning fish.
The two other Aussie places to check out are The SplenDen 
And
fishchick 

I'm actually so in love with Alice that I don't know if I can bare putting her in a sorority as planned because I don't want anything to happen to her lol.
So, there goes my sorority idea I guess


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Lucky. I'm here in the US and it's nearly impossible to get anything from Australia to here.

Haha, after two failed sororities I won't be doing one again (though, that is what I said last time...)


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> Lucky. I'm here in the US and it's nearly impossible to get anything from Australia to here.
> 
> Haha, after two failed sororities I won't be doing one again (though, that is what I said last time...)


Did the females fight each other?


----------

